# Boom Goes the Dynamite



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

AJ explodes during his post game conference after game 6.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

SMDre said:


> AJ explodes during his post game conference after game 6.


AJ: We lost the game no excesses. The game was called fairly, we just lost it.

My thoughts exactly. I hope Cubes keeps his mouth shut.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

What all did AJ say? I turned the game off with about a minute left, but I keep seeing that AJ went nuts or something. What happened?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

kuen1 said:


> What all did AJ say? I turned the game off with about a minute left, but I keep seeing that AJ went nuts or something. What happened?


He made no excusses and said the team won't make any excusses. He said that he may need to go crazy so that they won't talk about game 6. He also went off on the Chronicle about not covering this great series and getting wrapped up in the refs and off court antics.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

SMDre said:


> He made no excusses and said the team won't make any excusses. He said that he may need to go crazy so that they won't talk about game 6. He also went off on the Chronicle about not covering this great series and getting wrapped up in the refs and off court antics.


Hmm...anyone know where to get transcripts? Every board I go to is saying he went off.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm trying to get some transcripts right now. He basically called out JVG and the entire city of Houston and the Chronicle.Basically sending a message. He didn't make any excuses but just lost the game. Love it.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Gambino said:


> I'm trying to get some transcripts right now. He basically called out JVG and the entire city of Houston and the Chronicle.Basically sending a message. He didn't make any excuses but just lost the game. Love it.


He sure did. Thats ok. Game 7 is due or die for both teams. We shall find out who emerges on top. Let the best team win.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

^^ yeah lets. then when this series is over we can talk about the Horns in other forums lol..

Here is a transcript
"...... I think our guys came in with a satisfied attitude and it was just unacceptable. 

Did that surprise you?
A lot of things surprise me. You know one of the things that surprises me? Here a team is in an 0-2 hole, everybody has this team written off when they're down 0-2. They come back and win three in a row and you don't even hear anything about how the Mavericks won three game sin a row. The talk is about other stuff. Maybe I need to go crazy. Maybe that will help. 

This series is about basketball, that is what this series is about. We didn't play well enough to miss the game. We do not make excuses. The game was called pretty fairly and that is the way it is. So, we lost, we're getting on the plane, we're going home and we're going to get ready for Game 7. No excuses, no complaining, no nothing.

This is a great series. If you win take your medicine, if you lose take whatever it is. All of the team that I have been on, you win you win, you lose you lose. But it is all about basketball. This thing is about the NBA. It is not about one person or one player, this game is global. They've got people all over the world watching this game. That is what this game is about. It is about the NBA, it is about a series with the 4 and 5 seeds, two Texas teams playing great basketball. One team is down 0-2, the other team comes back and wins three in a row, another team comes back and wins, now it is tied 3-3. That is what it is about.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Just have to give my props to Avery!! When it now has become popular to hate on the officials and talk about Van Gundy-gate, it is refreshing to hear a head coach not assign blame on the officials. I too watched the game and thought it was a decently called game. Houston for whatever reason, just outplayed Dallas down the stretch. This will make for an interesting game 7 between the two. I originally predicted Dallas to beat Houston. But I have to admit, I've been secretly rooting for Houston to win (and again, nothing related to Van Gundy). So, I can't wait for Saturday's game. Who wants to win and who doesn't want to go home?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He was just trying to get sympathy, and pouting after his team got pounded.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> He was just trying to get sympathy, and pouting after his team got pounded.


No he wasn't.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (May 1, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> He was just trying to get sympathy, and pouting after his team got pounded.


How was he trying to get sympathy by saying the refs called a good game. Wouldnt it be the other way around? C'mon now.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

After hearing what he said at the post game conference, I agreed will everything he said. Everyone just needs to coach and play ball and stop complaining. Im ready for game 7.


----------

